# إرسل رسائل نصية قصيرة مجانا لأي مكان تريد



## missmay (1 أكتوبر 2012)

اليوم جئتكم بأفضل مواقع إرسال رسائل SMS للموبايل مجانا كل يوم و هي خدمة إرسال الرسائل القصيرة من الأنترنت إلى الموبايل أين ما كان و التي يبحث عنها العديد من متصفحي الأنترنت، لكي لا اطيل عليكم أترككم مع المواقع :








 www.smsmile.com








textfast


هاته المواقع تتيح لك إرسال الرسائل إلى كافة دول العالم مجانا و دون اشتراك إضافة إلى ذلك فهي سهلة الإستعمال و ذو فعالية و مصداقية، وتعتبر أجود و أسرع مواقع لإرسال الرسائل القصيرة، للقيام بعملية الإرسال يكفيك أن تختار البلد المرسل إليه و إدخال رقم الهاتف و الرسالة التي تود إرسالها 


أتمنى أن تعجبكم المواقع وشكرا​


----------



## ahlat (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك .....


----------

